# Sublimating Hoodie PROBLEMS



## LSC1 (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

Im still new to the whole sublimation printing, ive managed through trial and error to do t-Shirts and mugs but im wanting to do Hoodies also, Ive got some really nice quality 100%polyester hoodies, but when ive printed on it, its turned the hoodie a yellow tinge maybe having heat press too hot, and its also left a crease from my press. Ive print the front and back to practice and still unsure as i has little pressure but still left crease and i turned the temp down which worked abit better. I would like to know what settings people use and if it would be better just using vinyl on hoodies.
Thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

try pre-pressing the whole panel first and lint rolling after to help lift the pile again


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

check your temp


----------

